# Engine question



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

Well first off ill explain how i have come to have this engine that is eluding identification. I purchased a suzuki samarai over the summer, was the right price and was literally rust free. A tuff feet at that to aquire up north. Well apparently some one has swapped in a nissan engine, i can guarantee the authenticity of it as it clear has Nissan Japan on the side of the block. I have not torn apart the engine to much as im not partial to the idea of not being able to aloccate parts, as it in itself is still a mystery. Now the only markings i so far have found on it, is a 713 clearly viewable through the oil fill cap. Also i can see the pushrods for the engine. It is mated toa 5 speed standard transmission of the rear wheel variant. It appears to have a no removable bellhousing with a enternal slave cylinder( although the bellhousing may be removable, if the transmission is in fact 7 inches or so long and a 12 inches plus deep bellhousing) i have found a marking of 60 on the side of the transmission. Im not quite sure if its point or magnetic pickup, in this case i would assume magnetic pickup as its unlike any point setup ive seen on american vehicles. There are two wires going into the distributor. Any insight would eb greatly appreciated. Furhter more i noticed its very high geared, wich is know to be caused by the transmission, as the suzuki variables that contribute to this are known.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please take a picture if you can


----------



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

no camera handy


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Pushrod? Sounds like an A-series motor... Or are the L motors pushrod as well? I can never remember.

Are all the ports (intake/exhaust) on the same side?


----------



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

yes driverside.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Do either of these look like your motor?
http://datsun1200.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=3582&full=1
http://datsun1200.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=4918&full=1


----------



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

Yah its the top one of the two


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

That's an A15 motor


----------



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

what would be the differences between the 12 13 14 and 15?


----------

